# New tyre help



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Hi
At the moment my car is sporting Continental Contisport Contact 3 which were on the car when I bought it. Both front tyres very soon will need replacing and was wondering if anyone could recommend at tyres. My car is front wheel drive, I do around 6,000 miles, drive on all tyres of roads and finally need to be a premuim brand tyre Dunlop, Continental, Bridgestone, Goodyear, Pirelli.

Thanks in advanced DW


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

why premium brand? ive just had two rainsport 3 175 fully fitted are the premiums worth 130 each?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Not classed as a premium brand, but I'm running uniroyal Rainsport 3

Made by continental buy much better than my old contisports which I used to love


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

Personally I really liked Pirelli p7s. Good all round tyre. I have conti contact sport 3s on mine the now and with I had the p7s.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Not premium - but Khumo KU39's. Perform just as well as the conti's that were on before them.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Dunlop Sport BluResponse came out top in the Auto Express test earlier this year. The full test is here http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/accessories-tyres/88493/tyre-test-2014-results-by-category


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Forgot to say, Bridgestone are absolutely awful tyres

Especially if the car has any sort of power at all


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Am a big fan of Vredestein Ultrac Sessanta, putting 320 bhp through the fronts and they last well, grip V well and even have a funky tread pattern. What's not to love?


----------



## Monny Fan (Sep 27, 2014)

Budget tyres ftw if you get a puncture that's not repairable it doesn't hurt as much I work ok a fleet with over 3k items (cars vans trailers hgv and plant) we fit nexen or maxis not had any problems in 2 years we have gone to budgets


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

kenny wilson said:


> Am a big fan of Vredestein Ultrac Sessanta, putting 320 bhp through the fronts and they last well, grip V well and even have a funky tread pattern. What's not to love?


Absolutely agree with Kenny about the vredestein Sessanta. Have a look at Goodyear Eagle F1 Assymetric. They transformed my Passat when I fitted them. I've found Bridgestone Potenza to be very good (on my current car) but they really don't last as long as the Goodyear.

I've tried Kumho, Falken, Nexen, Marshall etc etc but to me the premium brands are really worth the extra few pounds. After all, it's a fairly small patch of rubber that keeps you on the black stuff. All in my humble opinion of course.

Have a look at the oponeo website, they have some excellent deals and offer free delivery across the UK - and yes that includes Northern Ireland too for a pleasant change.

Cooks


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Yeah Bridgestones can be hairy in the wet/cold.
I had Potenza RE050 on the Type R, nice in the dry.
Potentza RE050 in the CRZ and they were good all round.

Always been really happy with Continentals. Stick with them if you like them. Don't change for the sake of it.

I had Michelins on my Clio 182 Cup and changed to Uniroyal Rainsport2.
Most shocking feeling tyre on a sporty chassis'd car you could buy.
Absolutely ruined all the handling as the sidewalls are like jelly.

Money very poorly spent, and I had all four done at the same time due to peoples 'rave' reviews on them in the wet.
Maybe in a monsoon they are sh!t hot compared to anything else, but in any other weather they are trash imo

Unfortunately I haven't got £300 to waste on tyres again for a while, so I'll replace them in the New Year.

Contis are good (195/45 R16), i had them on my first Clio, and put Vredestein Sportrac3 on afterwards (regretted again)
Had Contis on the TwingoRS (195/40 R17) - great all round, brilliant handling.

At moment I'm running Yokohama S.Drive (205/45 R17) and I'm happy with these, very firm, sure footed handling.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Check out www.Camskill.co.uk


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Dunlop Sport Maxx
Michelin Pilot Sport 3 
Conti sport contact 3

Used all of the above and rate all of them


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Everyone has there own personal opinions about tyre brands, I don't want to turn this into a debate about tyre brands. But my personal opinion is my tyres are the only contact my car has with the road and would rather spend the extra because I would rather be save than sorry. Search YouTube for budget vs branded tyres. Thanks everyone for recommendations so far.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Stick with the Conti's if it ain't broke...


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

ALLR_155528 said:


> Everyone has there own personal opinions about tyre brands, I don't want to turn this into a debate about tyre brands. But my personal opinion is my tyres are the only contact my car has with the road and would rather spend the extra because I would rather be save than sorry. Search YouTube for budget vs branded tyres. Thanks everyone for recommendations so far.


The best tyres are the ones fitted to their car at that very second.

When they buy new ones, they'll be even better. :lol:


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Dunlop blue response or goodyear f1 asimetric would be my choice, conti ,uniroyal not bad also


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

What size tyrescyou are looking for btw?


----------



## spookyZeus (Apr 2, 2013)

I drive a Renualtsport Megane and Michelin pilot super sport & pilot 2 are abiut as good as you can get for a road tyre


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

davies20 said:


> Not premium - but Khumo KU39's. Perform just as well as the conti's that were on before them.


Agree, I'm on my second set and I really rate them.


----------



## CTR247 (Aug 11, 2013)

How about Conti sport contact 5 or Michelin pilot sport 3's both great summer tyres - guess it depends what your planning on using them for


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Running on Dunlop SP Sport 270 from factory. No problems whatsoever. Front's are down to 3mm with 25k on the clock so pretty hard wearing I would say. Its not so good in the wet though, I think its rated at an E! Had a few wheelspin's and tyre chirps - but that's because I floored it in the wet. 

Wife's car has Dunlop SP fast response. Again, no issues, very quiet and they only cost me £90 each at the time - good few years back. 

I'd recommend Michelin as well - M5 I had was on Pilot Sport's - very grippy albeit quick wearing but that's probably my fault. 

Ive had more Dunlop and Michelin experience so these are the one's I would recommend. 

Wife's car came with Goodyear Eagle F1 fitted - this was in 2006! Had no complaints until one popped when I hit a kerb at 2mph. That was the first issue Ive ever had with any tyres, so take it how you will.


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Tyre size is 195/45/16/V


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

ALLR_155528 said:


> Tyre size is 195/45/16/V


How much power is the car putting out - you won't really need high performance pilot sport's if your pushing out under 200hp will you now?


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

http://www.camskill.co.uk/m62b0s94p...yres_-_16_inch_R16_inch_-_195_45_16_195_45R16


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Dunlop Sport Bluresponse would be my choice:

http://www.tyreleader.co.uk/car-tyres/dunlop/sport-bluresponse/195-45-r16-84v-270519

£69 each - free delivery if buying 2 tyres, cant complain.

Used these lot before - based in Germany and good prices and didnt have any issues. 3380 reviews online rated at 4.5/5 stars


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Fcuking LOL at rain sports not being suited to performance 

My garage owner runs them on a 400bhp golf and a 450bhp, 500kg Renault 5 turbo

You get the power down and have ridiculous grip in the pouring rain, I can't say that for the dunlop, Bridgestone or avons I've ran mine on so far either


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Rayaan said:


> Dunlop Sport Bluresponse would be my choice:
> 
> http://www.tyreleader.co.uk/car-tyres/dunlop/sport-bluresponse/195-45-r16-84v-270519
> 
> ...


These are great tyres


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

Kimo73 said:


> Fcuking LOL at rain sports not being suited to performance
> 
> My garage owner runs them on a 400bhp golf and a 450bhp, 500kg Renault 5 turbo
> 
> *You get the power down and have ridiculous grip in the pouring rain,* I can't say that for the dunlop, Bridgestone or avons I've ran mine on so far either


Which is when I don't tend to thrash my car, I'd rather a good safe tyre in the wet, and a brilliant tyre in the dry when I know I will need it.
A friend of mine fitted Uniroyal RS3's to his Mini and said it ruined it and that he can't wait to get them off.

Michelin Pilot Sports/Goodyear Eagle F1s get my vote for all round performance! 195/45/16 is a pretty cheap size anyway


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Turkleton said:


> Which is when I don't tend to thrash my car, I'd rather a good safe tyre in the wet, and a brilliant tyre in the dry when I know I will need it.
> A friend of mine fitted Uniroyal RS3's to his Mini and said it ruined it and that he can't wait to get them off.
> 
> Michelin Pilot Sports/Goodyear Eagle F1s get my vote for all round performance! 195/45/16 is a pretty cheap size anyway


You don't want grip in the wet?

Oooooook

I'll remeber that when someone hits a puddle and aquaplanes whole mine still grips

:lol:

And I don't mean getting the power down to boot it, I mean that my car spins up in the wet with anything other than rs3


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Personally I never got on with Uniroyals. But each to their own. 

Cooks


----------



## jackssc (Oct 14, 2014)

Continentals or bridgestones for me


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I love my Michelin Pilot Sport 3s they are extremely grippy in the dry and very very good in the wet. They look good too.


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

Kimo73 said:


> my car spins up in the wet with anything other than rs3


Wonder why they are not big players in motorsport..


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Kimo73 said:


> And I don't mean getting the power down to boot it, I mean that my car spins up in the wet with anything other than rs3


The RS3 must be a massive improvement over the RS2. (205/45 R16)
You would be most welcome to drive my car at the moment and try to convince me the RS2 are not total shiite. :thumb:

Really really horrible.
I had the tracking checked twice on Hunter systems, and it is totally down to the soft sidewalls and deep tread pattern that they are poor on a 'handling' car.

Don't get me wrong, they're good in standing water in a straight line.
Any bends with a bit of conviction and your ar5e twitches.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

ALLR_155528 said:


> Tyre size is 195/45/16/V


Keep the Contis then mate if you're happy with them.
Like I say I had Contis on my 172 in that very size, lasted >20k miles and I did drive it like it was meant to be driven. :devil:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

James_R said:


> The RS3 must be a massive improvement over the RS2. (205/45 R16)
> You would be most welcome to drive my car at the moment and try to convince me the RS2 are not total shiite. :thumb:
> 
> Really really horrible.
> ...


Yeah the rs2 are quite poor when compared to the rs3

My car is fine on bends etc, even when I've had a little play to test them out

Still miles better than potenza though, they're lethal things


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Kimo73 said:


> Yeah the rs2 are quite poor when compared to the rs3
> 
> My car is fine on bends etc, even when I've had a little play to test them out
> 
> Still miles better than potenza though, they're lethal things


Good thread this actually nice see everyone debating on something different. I've got potenzas at the minute but don't seem to last and my mini is only putting out 140bhp/300nm torque. What's yours putting out kimo?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Jdudley90 said:


> Good thread this actually nice see everyone debating on something different. I've got potenzas at the minute but don't seem to last and my mini is only putting out 140bhp/300nm torque. What's yours putting out kimo?


Only 207/260, though it's mapped so does try and get the power down pretty well :lol:

I have a nearly new set of potenza in my garden atm


----------



## 4d_dc2 (Mar 28, 2008)

Kimo73 said:


> Forgot to say, Bridgestone are absolutely awful tyres
> 
> Especially if the car has any sort of power at all


lol are you actually being serious? That's a wild statement if i've ever heard one. have you ever driven on a decent bridgestone Potenzas like Re01r's or Re11's? obviously not...


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Im going to have to change my tyres soon - I'll be going for the Michelin Latitude Sport 3 I think, or perhaps the Goodyear Excellence.

My cars pushing out 299 total system HP and no idea about torque, engine is 317nm but I have a 335nm electric motor at the front and a 139nm motor in the back so Im guessing that adds up to approximately 500nm as they run in different power bands. Damn complicated lol.


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

Rayaan said:


> How much power is the car putting out - you won't really need high performance pilot sport's if your pushing out under 200hp will you now?


my cars 105bhp and i always fit premim brand tyres.

its not how much power your car has its how hard you drive it.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

CTR247 said:


> How about Conti sport contact 5 or Michelin pilot sport 3's both great summer tyres - guess it depends what your planning on using them for


I got conti 5's on all four corners, stick me to the road like sh!!t to a blanket. and last well.and less road noise than the pirellis that were on before.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

w138pbo said:


> my cars 105bhp and i always fit premim brand tyres.
> 
> its not how much power your car has its how hard you drive it.


That's very true but I was just wondering if it'd be an issue to put the power down properly or not.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Such a subjective matter really.

Driving Style
OP's Car
Mileage
Budget
Comfort


Pretty much the same as the What Wax Thread.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

It all depends on what chassis you have and whether you have a sporty car or a cruiser. 

I have Uni RS3 on the Audi now and they are miles ahead of the P7 Cinturato that I did have. The sidewalls are softer, but as mine is a cruiser, not an issue. 

The wife has a Mazda 2 and runs Toyo T31 and the sidewalls are rock hard. You feel every bump and rut and would be great on a sporty car as they grip well and don't flex. 

Michelin PS2 and PS3 on the Octavia vrs. Great tyres and a good general compromise.


----------



## nicole* (Sep 21, 2009)

Rayaan said:


> How much power is the car putting out - you won't really need high performance pilot sport's if your pushing out under 200hp will you now?


that's just silly. I have road legal semi slicks on my 120hp saxo and it makes a world of difference. grip is grip no matter what power you have



B17BLG said:


> Such a subjective matter really.
> 
> Driving Style
> OP's Car
> ...


THIS! 
I have a tyre on one car that they dont make in the size I need for the other car. SO many things you'd need to know to give a tyre


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

uruk hai said:


> Agree, I'm on my second set and I really rate them.


I don't  Worse than the falkens I had previously and not in the same league as vreds etc.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I know you said Premium but I've had Dunlop SportMaxx GTs and GoodYear Efficient Grips on my car. Efficient Grips were too soft and wore out way to quick and the SportMaxx GTs wore out quick but were very noisy.

I've not put on a full set of Maxxis VS01s after reading reviews on them being really good.

After 700 miles they are better then the GoodYears for stiffness and easily on par with the SportMaxxes for grip.

They're amazing, for me £80 a corner, bargain.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Kimo73 said:


> Yeah the rs2 are quite poor when compared to the rs3
> 
> My car is fine on bends etc, even when I've had a little play to test them out
> 
> Still miles better than potenza though, they're lethal things


True.

3degC
Potenza RE040
Cold greasy end of November road
Civic Type R EP3
A1 exit slip road
360degree spin

Glasgow kiss into a bl00dy lamp post.

New bottom bumper, top bumper, grille, bonnet, wing, radiator, headlights

£4k of damage

Needless to say, I was nervous of the Bridgestones after that.
The RE050A were a lot different though


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

James_R said:


> True.
> 
> 3degC
> Potenza RE040
> ...


How the hell did you manage that?

I found the ep3 on bridgestone re40s fine, you had to be a little careful pulling away in the wet but the ep3 was such an easy car to drive and you really had to be pushing on a hell of a lot to even get a bit of understeer let alone anything else.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

James_R said:


> True.
> 
> 3degC
> Potenza RE040
> ...


Awful scenario to find yourself in chum. Hope everyone involved was unhurt. The metal can be repaired.

Cooks


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I had RE050As on a GTi I had for a couple of years.

Amazing in the dry, in the wet they weren't the best. Got to remember their design is years and years old now.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> How the hell did you manage that?
> 
> I found the ep3 on bridgestone re40s fine, you had to be a little careful pulling away in the wet but the ep3 was such an easy car to drive and you really had to be pushing on a hell of a lot to even get a bit of understeer let alone anything else.


Bump in the road unsettled the rear and it bounced and oversteered, I was turning left, and the back end came round anticlockwise.
Bit of bad luck.
The tyres had been spinning up in the cold all morning even through town, which I found a bit embarrassing. Not being a boy racer or anything.



Cookies said:


> Awful scenario to find yourself in chum. Hope everyone involved was unhurt. The metal can be repaired.
> 
> Cooks


Not this year Cooks, thanks for the kind words though. Me and mrs in the front, and my little lad in the back. Shocked us all a bit.
I can tell you something, even though excess speed wasn't a factor, it slowed me down a lot knowing what can happen when you're not trying to go fast.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

It really makes you take stock, especially when you and your family all walk away unscathed. Delighted you all were ok. 

I remember being in a friends cavalier 23 years ago and spinning it at 40 odd mph. Nobody believed we were going so slowly due to the distance we covered on a wet road. 

Cooks


----------



## Raga (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm on Yokohama ad08r decent tyres once they are warm ! 
Also use continental contact sport 3 pretty decent too !


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

James_R said:


> Bump in the road unsettled the rear and it bounced and oversteered, I was turning left, and the back end came round anticlockwise.
> Bit of bad luck.
> The tyres had been spinning up in the cold all morning even through town, which I found a bit embarrassing. Not being a boy racer or anything.
> 
> ...


Hmm does sound like bad luck rather than anything else.

I'd take the ep3 on bridgestone re40s over the zed on kumhos in winter :lol:


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

Kimo73 said:


> Still miles better than potenza though, they're lethal things


Depends which Potenza, Bridgestone still produce the most tyres worldwide, so they must be doing something right



James_R said:


> 3degC
> Potenza RE040
> Cold greasy end of November road
> Civic Type R EP3
> ...


Sound's like cold rubber to the rear, a problem with FWD is keeping the rears warm on cold days..


----------

